# Slow Cooker Wild Rice With Dried Cranberries



## Filus59602 (Nov 18, 2002)

SLOW COOKER WILD RICE WITH DRIED CRANBERRIES 

1 1/2 cups uncooked wild rice 
1 T. butter, melted 
1/2 tsp. salt 
1/4 tsp. pepper 
4 green onions, sliced (1/4 cup) 
2 cans (14 oz. each) vegetable broth 
1 can (4-oz.) sliced mushrooms, undrained 
1/2 cup slivered almonds 
1/3 cup dried cranberries 

1. Mix all ingredients except almonds and cranberries in a 3-quart slow cooker. 

2. Cover and cook on low heat 4-5 hours or until rice is tender. 

3. Meanwhile, cook almonds in ungreased heavy skillet over medium-low heat 5-7 minutes until browning begins. Stir almonds and cranberries into rice mixture. Cover and cook for an additional 15 minutes. 

6 servings

Dried blueberries or cherries are delicious substitutes for the cranberries.


----------

